# We're going to need a bigger rake...



## Laurie (Oct 16, 2012)

I was outside today playing around with the panoramic feature on my phone


There are still a ton of leaves to still change color and fall. By the end of October, we usually have a layer of leaves across the whole yard about a foot deep! 
The big circle of sand is from our pool, we took it down this year.


----------



## wellington (Oct 16, 2012)

I see lots of work, yuk. Thankfully I have no leaves to rake. Except a few that blow in from the neighbors trees, ugh. At least have a nice pig pile in the leaves


----------



## tortadise (Oct 16, 2012)

bag them up and send them to me please. My mountains LOOOOOOVE leaves and lots of em.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't have a cell phone, but I've seen a commercial where the guy is taking a panoramic picture of a group of costumed kids. I LOVE that feature! You have a great yard.


----------

